# Bristol Beer Festival, this week! (Thurs 15 to Sat 17 March)



## William of Walworth (Mar 12, 2012)

Festival website here

We'll be there for the 11 am to 4 pm (!!  !! ) session this coming Saturday (17th) and will be lingering around town for quite a while after that.

Tickets are mostly sold out I fear, but the site says a few remain for Thursday 15th.

Just posting this on the possibility that one or two Urbans may already have sorted themselves with tickets.

The choice of beer there is outstanding -- it was in 2010 anyway.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 13, 2012)

They have Otter mild which I've never seen , even though I'm in the heart of Otter country

If you have capacity for one, let me know what it's like


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 13, 2012)

btw if you ever come across Branscombe brewery's _summa that_, it's lovely


----------



## big eejit (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm going on the Friday evening. Not been to one for ages.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 13, 2012)

rubbershoes said:


> btw if you ever come across Branscombe brewery's _summa that_, it's lovely


 

I had that very beer a good while ago, but will try and remember to look out for it on Sat, cos it was as grand as you say


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 13, 2012)

there's a pub in Branscombe ,less than half a mile from the brewery. they do a very good pint


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 28, 2012)

Belated thumbs up for the beer fest. The choices of ales on the Saturday afternoon session were superb  

Almost worth the organisational hassle even -- at least we had deb's friend in Bristol, who had local CAMRA contacts, to help us out with advance tickets, but it's a shame the whole shebang is so popular that such close planning was necessary


----------

